
Lessons From How The Planet Communicated Their Data Center Explosion - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/03/lessons-from-how-the-planet-communicated-their-data-center-explosion/
======
neilc
I'm not sure what lessons are to be learned here -- "be transparent"?

The author mostly complains that they are still taking new customers during
downtime -- which is probably not good, I agree, but seems like nitpicking.

